# Water Cooled ITX build



## Geofrancis (May 4, 2010)

i have started a new itx build after i had problems with my previous attempt of getting a quad core, 4850, 4gb ram, 5 x sata drives, into a cube pc see here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105749











the main problem i had was the power supply on the case was only 200w so i attempted to use a 120w psu to power the graphics card and that it kept on overheating the hard drives.


so what i have done is put my old atom dual core board back in my server and went looking for a new case that could power my quadcore/4850. after some goggling i soon realized my best shot was to find a itx case that would take a micro atx power supply

then i found this at ebuyer 





it takes a micro atx power supply 1x 3.5" internal 1 5.25" external and a nice unrestricted pci slot. 







first thing i done was upgrade the power supply from the 300w stock one to a CIT 500w micro atx power supply http://www.dabs.com/products/best-value-500w-micro-atx-psu-m-500u-63KV.html its pretty quiet for a cheap psu.





i fitted my 9600gso to see how it would fit plenty of space.













my original plan was to get a 80mm radiator for the front of it but i knew that alone would never be able to cool the cpu/gpu/nb so i have decided to mount a 120mm radiator in the 5.25" bay and cut a hole in the top of the case for the hot air to vent out. i will have to cut the hard drive holder to get space for the radiator and 120mm fan.

so far i have removed some of the plastic and metal restricting the 80mm fan on the front of the case









the motherboard i have in it is a J&W MITX 780G board with 4GB ddr2 sodimm and a Phenom 9150e 1.8ghz 65w.




and last pic for today


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice.

Subscribed.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 4, 2010)

My main concerns are the placement of the barbs on the gpu block interfereing with the psu and where to put the pump and hard drive. 

I have bought 90 degree adapters fo the hose barbs so hopefully I can squeeze the card in without having to cut any of the Case away.

The hard drive is going to be a problem because unfortunately I have to cut the hard drive holder away to fit the radiator and fan so I'm thinking about mounting it on the bottom of the case at the front with the water pump sorting on top of it held in place with sticky foam pads to stop vibration going through the case.


Suggestions ? Comments?

I'm working tonight so no more pics till tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

This looks awesome, subbed!


----------



## Geofrancis (May 5, 2010)

another update for you i have been test fitting components just now while i wait for some 90 degree hose barbs.

this is the space where the optical drive would normaly sit that will be housing the radiator and 120mm fan soon.











doing a little test fitting before i cut anything 






my 2 zalman water blocks one for the cpu and one for the northbridge 






my xspc 450 water pump






once i had removed all the hardware from the computer i went and started driling the rivets out that hold the dvd bay and hard drive holder in place 















i couldnt find the battery charger for my drill so i ended up getting a 9.6v battery pack from a rc project.






once that was out of the way i had to look for a new way to mount the hard drive so i eventualty found a way to mount the hard drive to the power supply with double sided sticky foam this way its out of the way of everything and the vibrations from it wont go through the case.











thats all untill the barbs for the graphics card arrives.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 6, 2010)

i have been messing about with the idea of moving the power supply on its side 90 degrees to make room for the hose barbs of the graphics card i test fitted it rearlier and the power supply is obstructing it so my only option is a new waterblock or move the power supply.
here is a bad photoshop of my idea.


----------



## craigbru (May 7, 2010)

You've got a pretty cool looking build here man!


----------



## Techtu (May 7, 2010)

This is one to watch


----------



## Geofrancis (May 9, 2010)

I am having to do significant modifications to the front of the case as my orgional idea of mounting the radiator In the 5.25 bay is causing problems with the placement of the pump. 

My new idea is to cut away the metal on the front of the case to fit the radiator and fan on the front of the case where the 80mm fan now resides.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 12, 2010)

a small update

i had to order a new cpu waterblock because the zalman one i had i have lost the am2 mounting brackets i only have the 775 one left. so i got onto google and found this











its an OCZ Hydroflow waterblock it comes with just about every mounting plate you would need from the amd 754-am3 and intel 775-1156.






i am having to get creative with the placement of the water pump i am thinking i might have to stick the pump to the back of the power supply as its about the only place where it will fit that i can plumb it in.





i sat the radiator in the case to see how everything would fit in. i am waiting for jigsaw blades before i can cut space for the 120mm fan.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 27, 2010)

i finaly have an update!

i have moved the power supply on its side to make room for the graphics card hose barbs and i have also mounted the 120mm radiator at the front of the case.

my main problems now are the hose barbs on the cpu waterblock are very close to the power supply so im having to get some 90 degree adapters to get the mose around it.

i also had to buy a different north bridge water block as i forgt there was 2 chips under the heatsink and the zalman block i had wouldnt cover both chips so i ordered a thermal take one with very ajustable clamps that will let me position it over the 2 chips.


----------



## Techtu (May 28, 2010)

Look's like there's plenty of room now


----------



## Geofrancis (May 28, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Look's like there's plenty of room now



Yea it's getting there the plumbing job is still causing a few problems but I think I have ordered enough 90 degree adapters to route the tubing to where it needs to go.


----------

